# 7/30 Sword trip with video



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Well I got to climb aboard my cousins Bertram tuesday afternoon. Headed out of the Destin pass around 2:45 and originally headed out on a 208 to fish a 3 day rip that was somewhere south of the spur. Searched untill dark for the rip and ended up running 83 miles to the Desoto Canyon. No luck initially with the rip, but we stumbled upon it in the dark early that night. Deployed 2 sword baits and had our first hit around 10:00 but no hook up... Just a slashed bait. 11:15 and our shallow bait got nailed. Fish fought pretty hard initially, but ended up getting tail wrapped, and the fish was brough to the boat in 30 minutes. 2 more hits later that night with no more hook ups. 
Trolled the rip at dawn, and ended up catching and releasing a sail, caught quite a few Mahi, and lost a few mystery fish and and a big bull dolphin. Had an incredible trip and fished with some really great guys who I hope to fish with again in the future!


Here is the link:


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome video! I like the name of the boat too


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome video


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice video Luke. I knew it wouldn't be long before you got you one.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report and video!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Sweet video.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice video, you did a great job on the editing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words guys... I am still pumped about my first swordy! Glad that you guys are enjoying the video!


----------



## 5tmorris (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks like a Bertram 390. I just bought one and would love to talk to an owner with a few hours under their belt.

Great video!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

such an awesome video : makes me want to pack the car and head down........


I got to sleep this weekend boys:thumbsup:


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

congrats on the results. great looking weather, good friends, and productive fishing are hard to beat. great video


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

sweet.....


----------

